# CRT detected as DFP by Catalyst 6.8 - solved by ATItool



## daflory (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,

I had a strange problem with the Catalyst 6.8 drivers, my Connect3D X1800GTO, and a CRT monitor.

With both XP and XP x64, my Sony multiscan E240 would go into sleep mode on rebooting.  The only way to get my system back was to boot into VGA mode, uninstall (aticimun.exe) and reinstall the 6.7 drivers.  I got the same results with drivers alone or with CCC install.

With the help of my mom's LCD TV (which would start up), I discovered that Catalyst was detecting my CRT as a digital flat panel display!

I changed the PnP monitor driver to Default, and tried swapping in my CRT with the LCD after booting.  That worked, but Catalyst immediately detected my CRT as a "disabled" DVI device!  On rebooting, the screen went blank again.

Before giving up I tried installing ATItool, and disabling DFP under Advanced Tweaks.  It worked!  ATItool is amazing.

I was wondering if anyone else had this weird problem...a CRT detected as a DVI device--that's pretty strange.


----------

